# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  problme d'excution BPEL

## etudia

Je vous consulte concernant la phase d'implmentation d'unq processus mtier , quelles sont les outils ou bien les logiciels que je peux installer pour faire l'excution d'un processus mtier  l'aide de langage BPEL, aprs la phase de modlisation de ce processus mtier  l'aide de langage de dfinition BPMN .
merci de m'aider svp  ::(:

----------


## anasTg

Bonjour Chef  ::king::  !

Pour excuter un processus mtier BPEL (ou mme en BPMN). Vous pouvez utiliser un serveur WSO2 (Vous pouvez l'installer sur un serveur Unix, comme exemple).

Un liens intressants: https://docs.wso2.com/display/BPS360...+Documentation

Bonne journe ....Bonne chance  ::pc::

----------

